# Kamloops BC Spider ID?



## Nam (Jun 30, 2008)

Hey guys /gals check this Sp. me and Crazy0Monkey found ....any ideas on what this is? Its ~3/4"

Many Thanks


----------



## proper_tea (Jun 30, 2008)

Looks similar to Hogna antelucana... but I think that the aren't as far North as BC, where did you find it.

It's definately Lycosidae... try searching http://bugguide.net


----------



## Nam (Jun 30, 2008)

Found it undera  log in a  dryer area seeing it was summer. Also under the abdom it is black


----------



## proper_tea (Jun 30, 2008)

huh... dark underside on abdomen, you say?

I know that's typical of Hogna carolinensis, but I don't know if they get up as far north as you are either.  Try looking up pictures of various Hogna species.


----------



## Nam (Jun 30, 2008)

yup...that is what it looks like for sure i cant find any info on the Hogna carolinensis under belly color but the top sure looks the same


----------



## Nam (Jun 30, 2008)

Hers is another pic of it anyone wanna try to confirm that is a Hogna carolinensis/


----------



## proper_tea (Jun 30, 2008)

There's lots of wolf spiders on this thread:here

check it against those... you should find the carolina, and others


----------



## bakaichi (Jul 1, 2008)

look like u and kyle are having some fun over there..

too bad there wasnt much place to go around when crazymoneky was in langley


----------



## Nam (Jul 1, 2008)

bakaichi said:


> look like u and kyle are having some fun over there..
> 
> too bad there wasnt much place to go around when crazymoneky was in langley


Ha ha ya we just hooked up today and we hit all the petstores and went for like an hour hunt....we found some cents as well but it was hot and well they didnt make it.


----------



## Crazy0monkey (Jul 1, 2008)

yeah nam, i think that was a  wolf spider
http://www.petbugs.com/caresheets/gallery/H-carolinensis.jpg
click that link, looks very close to what we got.


And to eveyrone here , we do have wolf spiders in canada, they just dont grow as massive as the ones in the states do.



And also to my langley buddy lol. We will have to go see if we can find some stuff later. It was always just so wet most the time


----------



## proper_tea (Jul 2, 2008)

I think we all agree that it's some sort of wolf... just not sure what kind.  I think you could call it Lycosa sp. (possibly H. carolinensis) very safely, until you were able to get someone to give you a positive ID.  The underside of the carolinas are black, so you do have that going for you... but there are 800 species of Lycosidae... so odds are also that it's something else.


----------



## Nam (Jul 2, 2008)

here are a couple of more pics


----------



## Nam (Jul 10, 2008)

Well she was gravid ..now I got a sac not sure if I want to keep these things anyone want them ? Or to the wild they go


----------



## proper_tea (Jul 11, 2008)

You said she was 3/4"... is that her body or her legspan?  That could go a long way in determining if she's a carolina or not...


----------



## Nam (Jul 11, 2008)

proper_tea said:


> You said she was 3/4"... is that her body or her legspan?  That could go a long way in determining if she's a carolina or not...


Well I would say she is 1 inch legspan


----------



## Nam (Jul 12, 2008)

Hey all should I be trying to feed this Sp. if she has an egg sac?
=NOOB question=


----------



## proper_tea (Jul 12, 2008)

Nam said:


> Well I would say she is 1 inch legspan


I'd say in the end, if she's a mature female, she's not a carolina.... so, sorry, no ID.  

As far as feeding... I don't know.  Try it and see how it goes.  If she doesn't eat, take the cricket out.


----------



## mitchnast (Jul 12, 2008)

if you kamloopers ever come down to the south okanagan, shoot me a pm, ill take you out to solufugid country


----------

